# belly putters



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Should they be illegal to use ? Thoughts & Comments


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

No, i don't think so..I don't see them offering any unfair advantage, over more traditional type putters.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Looking at all the different shapes and sizes of putters offered, I wouldn't outlaw a croquet mallet if the guy hits it using a standard putter address. It seems to be the one area of golf that has very little governing. It can weight any amount of poundage, be shaped like a flying saucer, have offset weights, aiming lines. The one I wish they'd make legal is that laser guided one....


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My only comment about them is that they shouldn't be allowed for "clublength" measurements if they are over the maximum length of a driver, :thumbsdown: i.e. 46" should be the max allowed for relief measurements. 

Aside from that, I don't see any real advantage gained with them. A good putter is a good putter, no matter what weapon he chooses to use.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I have just thought of an unfair advantage.. when taking drops, those putters, as Fourputt stated, are normally longer than most drivers. So two club lengths would leave you with a much better drop. Rules state you can use the longest club in your bag..


----------

